# Brown Spot on Gold Dojo - What is it?



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

I just noticed this brown spot had come up on my gold dojo's back. Any ideas what it could be?


















Tank:

75 Gallon
PH = 7
KH = 4
Nitrates = 20
Amonia = 0

Fish:

1 Red-Tailed Shark
4 Gold Dojo's
4 Cory's
2 Blue Ram's
1 Gold Ram
2 Clown Loaches
2 Striatas 
1 Common Pleco


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I think its just his color. I have 3 dojo loaches, one is covered in little brown spots. I named him freckels. He is just as health as the other 2.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Doesn't look like anything unusual to me. What are your water parameters? Does it eat well? Both are your main cues whether your fish is ill or not.


----------

